# AirLift AutoPilot V2: Pros vs Cons???



## ItsADiesel (Mar 11, 2010)

Hey guys, I'm looking to bag my Jetta and I was looking at the AutoPilot V2 for the management system. What have you guys experienced with it? What's good about it and what's bad about it? I've read that the V1 system was riddled with problems, but the V2 is a much better system. 

Thanks in advance!

:beer::wave::beer:


----------



## Vdubed13 (Jun 6, 2008)

I just installed it for the first time on a customers car yesterday. I have to say the install is pretty straight forward. I plaid with it a lil in manual mode last night and it seems pretty awesome you can change just about everything from the controller. I changed the color of the back ground around and made 1 preset pressure setting and it worked perfectly! 

shoot me a message if you have any more questions and i can even hook you up with a full airlift kit for a great deal:thumbup:


----------



## AndrewDaniels (Jul 2, 2011)

I have the V2 on my car. It is a great, very accurate, easy to install, and fully customizable system. It was very easy to put in, just connect the airlines to the manifold and the tank, run the one controller wire up front, and that's basically it. It is MUCH better than the V1 in many ways. Also the controller IMO looks really cool and tidy. Airlift knows what they're doing, no question. Message me for anymore questions.

eace:V2eace:


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

PROS: Easy install, More affirdable
CONS: Not as accurate with varying weight as E-level


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Simple install. No gauges. Bag and tank pressures all listed on the controller :beer: :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LR5Wfu2aaqs :thumbup:


----------



## Bierce IV (Apr 5, 2010)

love mine:thumbup:. Like said above me,, the install is SUPER easy. it was my first air install and i had no issues.


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

It just crazy how they crammed everything (valves, sensors, ecu) into a small block on the V2


----------



## ItsADiesel (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks for the info guys! From what I've read, and from what you guys have told me, the V2 system is a pretty decent system. Only flaw is it doesn't auto adjust to added weight. That doesn't really bother me since I'm usuallu the only one I the car and if I do ever have other ppl in the car I can just hit a couple switches and its fixed haha. 

I'm happy to say that I will soon be part of the bagged VW family  I ordered my setup this morning and I can't wait for it to get here! Here's the specs on the setup I got..... XL front bags, Performance rear bags, short 5 gallon tank, one 480 compressor (might run dual 480s later on), 3/8" lines, and AutoPilot V2 management. I forgot to order a couple things, so Monday I'm ordering an SMC water trap and SMC check valve for the compressor (I heard the stock 480 check vavles aren't the best so I'm swapping them out with the SMC ones). I'll post some pics when I get it all buttoned up, probably won't be for a few weeks though. 


:beer: :thumbup: :laugh:


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

sounds like you have your ducks in a row. It's fun getting the parts and then installing yourself.


----------



## vwynn (Oct 11, 2011)

how accurate is it from going.... 

0 psi to Rideheight with no passenger height?

V1's were never close to where i wanted it when saved LOL..


----------



## Eddie Designs (Jul 1, 2012)

vwynn said:


> how accurate is it from going....
> 
> 0 psi to Rideheight with no passenger height?
> 
> V1's were never close to where i wanted it when saved LOL..


Pretty accurate. About 3 psi off on just the right front on mine, but its a very well designed system. No complaints here. :thumbup:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

vwynn said:


> how accurate is it from going....
> 
> 0 psi to Rideheight with no passenger height?
> 
> V1's were never close to where i wanted it when saved LOL..


Go to preset. Drive 100-ish feet and hit the preset again. The height will be within 1-3psi :beer: :beer:


----------



## Miotke (May 16, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LR5Wfu2aaqs :thumbup:


Will always been a fan of your car! :thumbup:

This helps a lot, looking at getting rid of my two month old analog system for the same V2 setup as well.

Did AirLift work out all of the bugs that I read about when the system released?


----------



## vwynn (Oct 11, 2011)

Eddie Designs said:


> Pretty accurate. About 3 psi off on just the right front on mine, but its a very well designed system. No complaints here. :thumbup:





bryangb said:


> Go to preset. Drive 100-ish feet and hit the preset again. The height will be within 1-3psi :beer: :beer:


what about height wise? the thing i dislike about my V1 is that.. when i hit preset, even though it says 120 front and 80ish rear.. my car is still not at the right height lol... im still slammed. V2 fixes that yes?


----------



## trefive (Nov 15, 2010)

About to install a V2 on a Mercedes here in a few weeks. I liked the simplicity, lack of gauges, sleek controller, and despite the dislikes about the V1 some people have, I love mine. 

I'll post a full review when I'm done.


----------



## Miotke (May 16, 2010)

Likewise, just ordered the V2 for my mk4 GLI and hope to enjoy it.

I'll write some words and have pictures to hopefully help out.

This system has been out for a little while now and there's some good info out there just have to look around. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Miotke said:


> Will always been a fan of your car! :thumbup:
> 
> This helps a lot, looking at getting rid of my two month old analog system for the same V2 setup as well.
> 
> Did AirLift work out all of the bugs that I read about when the system released?


 Thanks. 

Yes they did work out all of the bugs. The V2 ECU programing has been revised several times since the original launch. The good news is, you can visit the Air Lift booth at any major Euro show and ask them to reflash your V2 ECU to the newest version right then and there. :thumbup:


----------



## ItsADiesel (Mar 11, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Yes they did work out all of the bugs. The V2 ECU programing has been revised several times since the original launch. The good news is, you can visit the Air Lift booth at any major Euro show and ask them to reflash your V2 ECU to the newest version right then and there. :thumbup:


Seriously?! That's awesome! I didn't know they could just reflash the ECU  I JUST ordered mine, but thanks for the heads up for future new software versions


----------



## Dr.Aitch (Jan 5, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Yes they did work out all of the bugs. The V2 ECU programing has been revised several times since the original launch. The good news is, you can visit the Air Lift booth at any major Euro show and ask them to reflash your V2 ECU to the newest version right then and there. :thumbup:


 I might have to take advantage of that. Had mine since January but only just getting around to installing it, no idea if I'll run into issues.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

ItsADiesel said:


> Seriously?! That's awesome! I didn't know they could just reflash the ECU  I JUST ordered mine, but thanks for the heads up for future new software versions


 



Dr.Aitch said:


> I might have to take advantage of that. Had mine since January but only just getting around to installing it, no idea if I'll run into issues.


 :beer::beer:


----------



## ItsADiesel (Mar 11, 2010)

My setup will be here Monday!  I'll take some pics in a few weeks when it's all buttoned up


----------



## Miotke (May 16, 2010)

ItsADiesel said:


> My setup will be here Monday!  I'll take some pics in a few weeks when it's all buttoned up


 Damn you for living closer to their distrobution center than me.  

Mine will be here Wednesday and if all goes well it will be installed same day. :thumbup:


----------



## ItsADiesel (Mar 11, 2010)

Miotke said:


> Damn you for living closer to their distrobution center than me.
> 
> Mine will be here Wednesday and if all goes well it will be installed same day. :thumbup:


 
Yeah, mine won't be installed the same day. A buddy and I are gonna go over everything and figure out what else I need (SMC water trap, SMC check valve, all fittings I'll need, etc.) and how exactly we're gonna set up everything in my trunk. Also doing copper hardlines. PLUS, I still need to notch my frame, install a skid plate, and get smaller tires for my Sawblades  My personal deadline to have everything done is August 26th, but if I can get it done by August 18th that would be awesome! We have a local car GTG on the 18th and it would be cool to show off my trunk  

Hey Miotke, post up some pics of your ride after you bag it! :beer::beer:


----------



## Miotke (May 16, 2010)

ItsADiesel said:


> Yeah, mine won't be installed the same day. A buddy and I are gonna go over everything and figure out what else I need (SMC water trap, SMC check valve, all fittings I'll need, etc.) and how exactly we're gonna set up everything in my trunk. Also doing copper hardlines. PLUS, I still need to notch my frame, install a skid plate, and get smaller tires for my Sawblades  My personal deadline to have everything done is August 26th, but if I can get it done by August 18th that would be awesome! We have a local car GTG on the 18th and it would be cool to show off my trunk
> 
> Hey Miotke, post up some pics of your ride after you bag it! :beer::beer:


 Good plans, I have the same dead line actually(if these wheels ever show up) Big show down in San Francisco we're driving down to. 

The car is already bagged just couldn't stand the analog management. 
Here's a terrible picture I took with my phone. eace: 
 
photo by miotke, on Flickr 
No notch and sway bar is still there just disconnected and removed endlinks. Been to busy to fix the details like that.


----------



## ItsADiesel (Mar 11, 2010)

Very nice man! I'll be sure to take some pics of my Jetta when I'm done baggin' it!


----------



## Miotke (May 16, 2010)

ItsADiesel said:


> Very nice man! I'll be sure to take some pics of my Jetta when I'm done baggin' it!


 Thank you. :beer: 

Please do, no TDI hate here. :heart::thumbup:


----------



## AndrewDaniels (Jul 2, 2011)

Dr.Aitch said:


> I might have to take advantage of that. Had mine since January but only just getting around to installing it, no idea if I'll run into issues.


 I'm in the same boat as you.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

AndrewDaniels said:


> I'm in the same boat as you.


 The install is extremely straight forward. :thumbup: 

Give us a call if you run into any road blocks or have questions.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

ItsADiesel said:


> Seriously?! That's awesome! I didn't know they could just reflash the ECU  I JUST ordered mine, but thanks for the heads up for future new software versions


 We've had a few customers who have taken advantage of this and also have had many issues/quirks cleared up with a simple reflash. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> We've had a few customers who have taken advantage of this and also have had many issues/quirks cleared up with a simple reflash. :thumbup::thumbup:


 They reflashed mine at waterfest and fixed an issue I was having with the compressor kicking on before the tank hit its minimum. 

Guy from airlift actually reflashed mine and three of my friends to make sure we had the latest update. Cool guys :beer: :beer:


----------

